# Ευρωεκλογές 2014



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2014)

Σαράντα έξι κόμματα και συνασπισμοί κομμάτων, καθώς και ένας ανεξάρτητος - μεμονωμένος υποψήφιος κατέθεσαν στον Άρειο Πάγο αιτήσεις συμμετοχής στις επερχόμενες ευρωεκλογές της 25 Μαΐου 2014.

Τα 46 κόμματα και συνασπισμοί κομμάτων που κατέθεσαν αιτήσεις είναι (σύμφωνα με τη σειρά κατάθεσης των αιτήσεων):

1. Ένωση Κεντρώων – Βασίλης Λεβέντης,
2. ΑΝΤ.ΑΡ.ΣΥ.Α. (Αντικαπιταλιστική Αριστερή Συνεργασία για την Ανατροπή) με συντονιστική επιτροπή,
3. ΟΚΔΕ (Οργάνωση Κομμουνιστών Διεθνιστών Ελλάδας) με διοικούσα επιτροπή,
4. Α.Σ.Κ.Ε. - Αγωνιστικό Σοσιαλιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας) με εκτελεστική επιτροπή,
5. Σύνδεσμος Εθνικής Ενότητας – Χρίστος Χρηστίδης,
6. Κοινωνία – Μιχάλης Ηλιάδης,
7. ΚΕΑΝ (Κίνημα Εθνικής Αντίστασης) – Ιπποκράτης Σαββούρας,
8. Κόμμα Ισότητας, Ειρήνης και Φιλίας – Αλή Τσαούς Μουσταφά,
9. ΛΑΟΣ – Γιώργος Καρατζαφέρης,
10. Κόμμα Ελλήνων Κυνηγών – Γιώργος Τσαγκανέλιας,
11. Εθνική Αυγή – Μιχάλης Γιαννόγκωνας,
12. ΚΚΕ – Δημήτρης Κουτσούμπας,
13. Το Ποτάμι – Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης,
14. Ανεξάρτητη Ανανεωτική Αριστερά, Ανανεωτική Δεξιά, Ανανεωτικό ΠΑΣΟΚ, Ανανεωτική Νέα Δημοκρατία, Όχι στον Πόλεμο, Κόμμα Επιχείρηση Χαρίζω Οικόπεδα, Χαρίζω Χρέη, Σώζω Ζωές, Σώζω τα Πλούτη των Ελλήνων, Πανεργατικό Εργατικό Κίνημα Ελλάδος (ΠΑ-Ε.Κ.Ε.) – Μιλτιάδης Τσαλαζίδης
15. Λαϊκός Σύνδεσμός –Χρυσή Αυγή - Νίκος Μιχαλολιάκος.
16. Γέφυρες Δημιουργία Ξανά - Θάνος Τζήμερος / Δράση - Θόδωρος Σκυλακάκης (συνασπισμός κομμάτων),
17. Εργατικό Επαναστατικό Κόμμα (ΕΕΚ Τροτσκιστές), Σαμπετάι Μάτσας,
18. Λευκό, Κων. Ντάλιος,
19. Δημοσθένης Βεργής Έλληνες Οικολόγοι,
20. Ενιαίο Παλλαϊκό Μέτωπο (ΕΠΑΜ), Δημήτρης Καζάκης,
21. ΟΑΚΚΕ (Οργανισμός για την Ανασυγκρότηση του ΚΚΕ), 3μελής διοικούσα επιτροπή Η. Ζαφειρόπουλος, Δ. Γουρνάς και Ε. Κωνσταντοπούλου,
22. Ελευθερία, Μάριος Παπαιωάννου,
23. Δημοκρατική Αριστερά – Προοδευτική Συνεργασία, Φώτης Κουβέλης,
24. Εθνικό Μέτωπο, Εμμ. Κώνστας,
25. Ελιά – Δημοκρατική Παράταξη: Ε. Βενιζέλος (ΠΑΣΟΚ), Ανδρ. Λοβέρδος (Συμφωνία για τη Νέα Ελλάδα), Εμμ. Επιτροπάκης (Δυναμική Ελλάδα), Ν. Μπίστης (Μεταρρυθμιστική Αριστερά), Ι. Ράπτης (Νέοι Μεταρρυθμιστές), Ι. Τούντας (Πολιτεία 2012) και Ν. Διακουλάκης (Πρωτοβουλία Β΄),
26. Πράσινοι- Αλληλεγγύη, Δημιουργία, Οικολογία, Ν. Χρυσόγελος, Μ. Πίνιου Καλλή,
27. ΜΛ ΚΚΕ (Μαρξιστικό – Λενινιστικό Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος), διοικούσε επιτροπή Αντ. Παπαδόπουλος και Π. Κουφοβασίλης,
28. Νέα Δημοκρατία, Αντ. Σαμαράς,
29. Κολλάτος – Ανεξάρτητο Πολιτικό Κίνημα - Οικολογικό Ελληνικό, Δ. Κολλάτος,
30. Ελπίδα Πολιτείας, Δημ. Αντωνίου,
31. Κόμμα Νέων, Κυρ. Τοψόγλου,
32. Παναθηναϊκό Κίνημα, Θ. Μαραγκουδάκης,
33. Δραχμή, Θ. Κατσανέβας (συνασπισμός των κομμάτων Ελληνικό Κοινωνικό Κίνημα και Πατριωτικό Κοινωνικό Κίνημα),
34. Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι και Κόμμα Πειρατών (6μελής εκτελεστική γραμματεία),
35. Εθνική Ελπίδα, Γ. Παπαδόπουλος,
36. Ευρωπαϊκή Ελεύθερη Συμμαχία – Ουράνιο Τόξο, Σταύρος Αναστασιάδης,
37. Ένωση για την Πατρίδα και το Λαό, Β. Πολύδωρας και Χ. Ζώης (Νέα Μεταρρυθμιστική Ριζοσπαστική Ανασυγκρότηση), Ν. Νικολόπουλος (Χριστιανοδημοκρατικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος), Π. Ψωμιάδης (Πατριωτικό Δίκτυο Αφύπνηση) – Συνασπισμός κομμάτων,
38. Σχέδιο Β΄ , Γραμματέας πολιτικής επιτροπής Αντ. Σταυρόπουλος,
39. Σοσιαλιστικό Κόμμα, Στ. Τζουμάκας,
40. Έλληνες Ευρωπαίοι Πολίτες, Γ. Χατζημαρκάκης,
41. Νέα Ελλάδα, Ηλ. Μαρκόπουλος,
42. Συνασπισμός Ριζοσπαστική Αριστερά (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), Αλ. Τσίπρας,
43. Κοινωνία Αξιών, Δ. Μπουραντάς,
44. Αγροτικό Κτηνοτροφικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας (ΑΚΚΕΛ), Ε. Τσιομπανίδης,
45. Πατριωτική ΄Ενωση – Ελληνική Λαϊκή Συσπείρωση (ΕΛ.ΛΑΣ), συνασπισμών των κομμάτων: Αν. Κότσιαλος (Κόμμα Εθνικής Σωτηρίας-ΚΕΣΩ), Οδ. Τηλιγάδας (Εθνικός Λαικός Σχηματισμός – ΕΛΑΣ), Κ. Γκέκας (Κίνημα Πολιτικής Αλήθειας - ΚΙΠΑΛ),
46. Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες, Ευρωπαικό Αντιμνημονιακό Μέτωπο, Πανελλήνιο Άρμα Πολιτών, Πυρίκαυστος Ελλάδα, Ελληνικό Κίνημα Άμεσης Δημοκρατίας, Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες, Πάνος Καμμένος, Ι. Δημαράς, Γ. Καλεάδης και Γ. Κόκκας.

Τέλος, αίτηση κατέθεσε στον Άρειο Πάγο και ο Ι. Κουλούρης ως ανεξάρτητος υποψήφιος (Αξιοκρατική Πολιτεία) και ζητεί παράλληλα να κηρυχθεί αντισυνταγματικός ο εκλογικός νόμος που δεν επιτρέπει την συμμετοχή στις Ευρωεκλογές μεμονωμένων πολιτών.

_(Τα Νέα)_


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

Το έφερα εδώ, για να έχουμε κι εδώ ένα χώρο για τις ευρωεκλογές. Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία να φτιάξουμε ένα νήμα και για τις αυτοδιοικητικές. Οι παραπάνω είναι οι αιτούμενοι. Ελπίζω να μη βρούμε μπροστά μας πακέτο 46 ψηφοδελτίων την Κυριακή 25 τρέχοντος.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2014)

O 44 είναι αυτό που λέμε όνομα και πράμα.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2014)

Πρέπει όπως και δήποτε να διαβάσετε τα σχόλια από κάτω:
http://tsak-giorgis.blogspot.gr/2014/05/blog-post_6242.html


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2014)

Επιτέλους, ένας οδηγός επιλογής κόμματος για τον ψηφοφόρο που δεν έχει πολύ χρόνο για διλήμματα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να μη βρούμε μπροστά μας πακέτο 46 ψηφοδελτίων την Κυριακή 25 τρέχοντος.


Μπαίνω στο εκλογικό μου τμήμα, ο αντιπρόσωπος μου λέει «Πρώτα ευρωεκλογές» και μου δίνει τον φάκελο. «Ψηφοδέλτια;» ρωτάω. «Διαλέξτε όποια θέλετε (!)» μου λέει και μου δείχνει στο βάθος της αίθουσας, απλωμένα πάνω σε τέσσερα τραπέζια καμιά 45αριά πακέτα με σεντόνια. Θυμάμαι τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια και πηγαίνω κι αρχίζω να παίρνω από ένα (μυστικότητα της ψήφου, γαρ)... Φυσικά, τα «καλά» είναι στην πρώτη και τη δεύτερη σειρά μπροστά και δεξιά, αλλά εγώ συνεχίζω απτόητος να μαζεύω τον πανελλήνιο τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο μαζί με τις χρυσές σελίδες. Δίπλα μου έρχονται άλλοι, παίρνουν 2-3 για τα μάτια και το δικό τους μαζί και «κρύβονται» στο παραβάν, ψηφίζουν και φεύγουν μέχρι να τελειώσω. Ευκολία για τη διεξαγωγή (δεν υπάρχει γραμματεία), ευκολία για τον πολίτη (πού να φυλλομετράς τώρα ολόκληρο βιβλίο).

Ψηφίζω, ψηφίζω και στις άλλες δύο κάλπες και φεύγω... και σκέφτομαι πάλι πόσα λεφτά πήγαν πεταμένα αντί να υπάρχει ένα ψηφοδέλτιο με ένα πλαίσιο με όλα τα κόμματα και ένα δεύτερο πλαίσιο με 42 κουτάκια (σαν το Τζόκερ, ένα πράγμα) για σταυρούς. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά θα μπορούσε το κάθε ψηφοδέλτιο και να διαβάζεται από ένα σκάνερ (ή ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο με κατάλληλο λογισμικό) και να τελειώνει το μέτρημα στο πιτς φιτίλι...


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> και σκέφτομαι πάλι πόσα λεφτά πήγαν πεταμένα αντί να υπάρχει ένα ψηφοδέλτιο με ένα πλαίσιο με όλα τα κόμματα και ένα δεύτερο πλαίσιο με 42 κουτάκια (σαν το Τζόκερ, ένα πράγμα) για σταυρούς



Στις μεθεπόμενες εκλογές. Με την ελπίδα ότι στις επόμενες εκλογές θα βγει ένα κόμμα που θα σκέφτεται έτσι. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με την ελπίδα ότι στις επόμενες εκλογές θα βγει ένα κόμμα που θα σκέφτεται έτσι.


Λες δλδ ν' ανέβει από ενάμισι στο σαράντα;! :blink:


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2014)

Να βάλουμε και λίγο μπούκηδες: http://www.sportingbet.gr/sports-Πολιτική/1-106-813713-106-816367-106-816368.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2014)

Ας απαθανατίσουμε και το σχετικό google doodle:


----------



## azimuthios (May 25, 2014)

Ποιο είναι το κόμμα του 1,5 που σκέφτεται έτσι; Να ξέρω να το ψηφίσω δηλαδή... 

Στο δικό μου κέντρο, όλα νομότυπα πάντως


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως δεν σκεφτόμουν συγκεκριμένο κόμμα. Σκεφτόμουν πολλές συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες. Που κάποιο κόμμα, ή, πιθανότατα, κάποια κόμματα μαζί, θα πρέπει να φροντίσουν να καλύψουν. Κοιτάς γύρω σου, κάνεις μια λίστα με τα πράγματα που νομίζεις ότι πρέπει να γίνουν, τσοντάρεις δίπλα και την κατεύθυνση προς την οποία ελπίζεις να δοθούν οι λύσεις και:

(α) καταθέτεις τη λίστα σε νήμα που θα ανοίξεις στο πολιτικό φόρουμ μας
(β) ονειρεύεσαι ότι θα βρεθεί κόμμα που θα σου κάνει τη χάρη να διαβάσει τη λίστα και να κάνει κάτι

Πω πω, άγιο Βασίλη μού θύμισε αυτό.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2014)

«Αν σήμερα είχαμε εθνικές εκλογές, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα είχε 130 έδρες και η Νέα Δημοκρατία 69». Στην πολιτική κονίστρα των επόμενων μηνών, που θα θυμίζει όλο και περισσότερο αρένα, αυτό το υποθετικό «αν» από τη χθεσινοβραδινή δήλωση του Αλέξη Τσίπρα, αυτή η υπενθύμιση της εκλογικής νομοθεσίας, θα παίξει, νομίζω, κεντρικό ρόλο στις εξελίξεις.

Στις όποιες σκέψεις ή προσπάθειες για ανασυγκρότηση της κατακερματισμένης κεντροαριστεράς αυτή η πόλωση θα είναι σαν μαχαιριά. Πόσους ψηφοφόρους θα χάσει προς τα αριστερά ή προς τα δεξιά για να πραγματοποιηθεί ή να μην πραγματοποιηθεί αυτό το σενάριο;

Ας μην ξεχνάμε το άλλο κομμάτι της δήλωσης Τσίπρα: «Ο λαός μάς έδωσε εντολή να επισπεύσουμε, να ανταποκριθούμε στο αίτημα των καιρών για τη συγκρότηση μιας πλατιάς δημοκρατικής, προοδευτικής και πατριωτικής συμμαχίας, που, όχι μόνο θα κερδίσει τις επερχόμενες εκλογές, αλλά θα αποτελέσει τη νέα μεγάλη και απόλυτη πλειοψηφία». 

Αντιλαμβάνεται ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας ότι καλές οι 130 έδρες, αλλά δεν φτάνουν. Ποια λοιπόν μπορεί να είναι αυτή η «πλατιά δημοκρατική, προοδευτική και πατριωτική συμμαχία»;

Τέλος, και για τη Νέα Δημοκρατία μπαίνει το ερώτημα: θα επιδιώξει κάποια μεγάλη κεντροδεξιά ή θα προσπαθήσει να επαναπατρίσει ψηφοφόρους από τα δεξιά;

Οι θεοί να μας φυλάξουν, γιατί στις δικές μου εκτιμήσεις για τα έτη της κρίσης, όσο σφίγγουν οι κ~, τόσο κλουβιαίνουν τα μυαλά. Τρίτο κόμμα η Χρυσή Αυγή. Enjoy.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> «Αν σήμερα είχαμε εθνικές εκλογές, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα είχε 130 έδρες και η Νέα Δημοκρατία 69».
> [...]
> Αντιλαμβάνεται ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας ότι καλές οι 130 έδρες, αλλά δεν φτάνουν. Ποια λοιπόν μπορεί να είναι αυτή η «πλατιά δημοκρατική, προοδευτική και πατριωτική συμμαχία»;
> [...]
> Τρίτο κόμμα η Χρυσή Αυγή. Enjoy.



Αν, λοιπόν, είχαμε εθνικές εκλογές, θα είχαμε αναγκαστικά κυβέρνηση Σύριζα-ΝΔ (με την πρώτη ή τη δεύτερη εντολή)· αλλιώς θα έπαιρνε εντολή ως τρίτο κόμμα η Χρυσή Αυγή. Now, enjoy!


----------



## rogne (May 26, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπαίνω στο εκλογικό μου τμήμα, ο αντιπρόσωπος μου λέει «Πρώτα ευρωεκλογές» και μου δίνει τον φάκελο. «Ψηφοδέλτια;» ρωτάω. «Διαλέξτε όποια θέλετε (!)» μου λέει και μου δείχνει στο βάθος της αίθουσας, απλωμένα πάνω σε τέσσερα τραπέζια καμιά 45αριά πακέτα με σεντόνια. Θυμάμαι τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια και πηγαίνω κι αρχίζω να παίρνω από ένα (μυστικότητα της ψήφου, γαρ)... Φυσικά, τα «καλά» είναι στην πρώτη και τη δεύτερη σειρά μπροστά και δεξιά, αλλά εγώ συνεχίζω απτόητος να μαζεύω τον πανελλήνιο τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο μαζί με τις χρυσές σελίδες. Δίπλα μου έρχονται άλλοι, παίρνουν 2-3 για τα μάτια και το δικό τους μαζί και «κρύβονται» στο παραβάν, ψηφίζουν και φεύγουν μέχρι να τελειώσω. Ευκολία για τη διεξαγωγή (δεν υπάρχει γραμματεία), ευκολία για τον πολίτη (πού να φυλλομετράς τώρα ολόκληρο βιβλίο).



Ίδια ιστορία και στο δικό μου εκλογικό τμήμα, κάπου μακριά στην επαρχία. Στη δική μου περίπτωση, υπήρχε και η ερώτηση του ευγενικού πωλητή-βοηθού: "Μήπως θέλετε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο να σας το φέρω;" Σοβαρή διαδικασία, όχι αστεία...


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2014)

Εκεί που ψήφισα εγώ πάντως, σου έδιναν κανονικά όλα τα ψηφοδέλτια για τις ευρωεκλογές (και για το λόγο αυτό μερικοί έκαναν διακόσια χρόνια να βγουν από το παραβάν), καθώς και όλα τα ψηφοδέλτια (και το λευκό) για τις περιφερειακές και τις δημοτικές. Νομίζω πως αν μου συνέβαινε αυτό που περιγράφετε παραπάνω, θα τους έλεγα να μου φέρουν ένα ολόκληρο σετ, όπως υποχρεούνται.


----------



## rogne (May 26, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως αν μου συνέβαινε αυτό που περιγράφετε παραπάνω, θα τους έλεγα να μου φέρουν ένα ολόκληρο σετ, όπως υποχρεούνται.



Όντως, εγώ τους έβαλα στον κόπο. Φυσικά είχαν ήδη έτοιμα μερικά πακέτα, τα οποία απλώς δεν τα έδιναν (ελπίζοντας προφανώς να τους φτάσουν μέχρι το κλείσιμο).


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2014)

Mα καλά, κι εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με την Παλ. Τόσο ασόβαρα παιρνουν το έργο τους οι δικαστικοί αντιπρόσωποι; Τόσο ωχαδερφίστικα όλα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 26, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Ψηφοδέλτια;» ρωτάω. «Διαλέξτε όποια θέλετε (!)»




τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι... τι το περίεργο; γι' αυτό δεν πήγες εκεί, για να διαλέξεις;

#facepalm#


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2014)

Ευρωπαϊκές εκλογές | Ποιοι εκλέγονται στη νέα Ευρωβουλή

http://www.vouliwatch.gr/?p=2703


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ευρωπαϊκές εκλογές | Ποιοι εκλέγονται στη νέα Ευρωβουλή
> 
> http://www.vouliwatch.gr/?p=2703



Ο ευρωβουλευτής Γεώργιος Επιτήδειος πρέπει να μπει στα ονόματα για καριέρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2014)

The far right in the European Union


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Mα καλά, κι εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με την Παλ. Τόσο ασόβαρα παιρνουν το έργο τους οι δικαστικοί αντιπρόσωποι; Τόσο ωχαδερφίστικα όλα;


Στο δικό μου εκλογικό τμήμα όλα δούλευαν ρολόι. Μου έδωσαν το τεράστιο πακέτο με τα ψηφοδέλτια και τις δύο φορές. Η μόνη παρατήρηση που είχα ήταν ότι την πρώτη Κυριακή που πήγα να ψηφίσω κατά τις 4 το απόγευμα, το τμήμα έμοιαζε μέσα σαν παιδική χαρά, επειδή οι κιυρίες της επιτροπής είχαν φέρει τα παιδιά τους και τα είχαν αμολήσει να τρέχουν αλαλάζοντας ανάμεσα στους ψηφοφόρους, τις κάλπες και τα ψηφοδέλτια. Τη δεύτερη Κυριακή που πήγα στις 8.30 το πρωί μάλλον τα παιδιά δεν είχαν έρθει ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2014)

Επειδή διαβάζω ότι «συνεχίζεται η καταμέτρηση των σταυρών για τους υποψήφιους Ευρωβουλευτές», θα ήθελα να αναγγείλουν ότι από αυτή τη βδομάδα κιόλας θα βάλουν μπροστά για την ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία. Εδώ μπορεί να χρειάζεται στις επόμενες εκλογές να ψηφίζουμε κάθε μήνα μέχρι να μας προκύψει η επόμενη κυβέρνηση, θα γίνεται κάθε φορά αυτή η γελοιότητα; Ή φοβούνται μήπως και αποφασίσουμε ότι είναι πολύ εύκολο να ψηφίζουμε και αρχίσουμε να το ζητάμε για ψύλλου πήδημα;


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Ποιο είναι το κόμμα του 1,5 που σκέφτεται έτσι; Να ξέρω να το ψηφίσω δηλαδή...


Τελικά αποδείχθηκα αισιόδοξος και για το ενάμισι: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...μό-αυτή-η-χώρα&p=219113&viewfull=1#post219113


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Τον λυπάμαι από τώρα : Στα Ανώγεια βρήκαν αυτόν που ψήφισε Χρυσή Αυγή



Πλάκα έχουν τα «Μικροεκλογικά νησιώτικα κουίζ» στου Σαραντάκου, αλλά ο ένας χρυσαυγίτης στα Ανώγεια τούς έχει ξεφύγει.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/05/28/quizekloges/


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2014)

Τα τσουβάλια με τους σταυρούς, όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι η αντιγραφή των ονομάτων των υποψηφίων γίνεται εις τριπλούν και με _καρμπόν_:blink:.


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2014)

Και να μια χαμένη ευκαιρία να το βαφτίσουμε έθιμο και τελετουργία και να κόβουμε εισιτήρια στους τουρίστες. Αντί γι'αυτό καθόμαστε και παραπονιόμαστε ότι έχουμε μείνει πίσω στην τεχνολογία.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

SBE said:


> Και να μια χαμένη ευκαιρία να το βαφτίσουμε έθιμο και τελετουργία και να κόβουμε εισιτήρια στους τουρίστες. Αντί γι'αυτό καθόμαστε και παραπονιόμαστε ότι έχουμε μείνει πίσω στην τεχνολογία.


Άιντε, και στα όστρακα ξανά, με χιτώνες, σανδάλια, χλαμύδες (οι επίσημοι) κι απ' όλα. Υπερπαραγωγή. :up:

Και τα απoτελέσματα των καλπεξοδίων (exit polls, καλπικά και καμιά φορά κάλπικα), λάιβ στο cellphone shellphone.


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2014)

*Εξόδιος έρευνα*; Μπράβο, Δαεμάνε! Βάλ' το στους νεολογισμούς.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

Earion said:


> *Εξόδιος έρευνα*; Μπράβο, Δαεμάνε! Βάλ' το στους νεολογισμούς.


:)

Μόνο που διστάζω, γιατί το _εξόδιο _παραπέμπει στην κηδεία, την εξόδιο ακολουθία (η λέξη, γιατί η πράξη παραπέμπει αλλού, πολύ πιο μακριά, νεκροπέμπει, μακριαπομάς). Αν και ταιριάζει με το σταύρωμα και τα λοιπά. Και ο αποθανών, ο στερούμενος σταυρών, δεδικαίωται; Μπρρρ.


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2014)

Μα ίσα ίσα γι' αυτό το λέω. Δεν με πιάνεις; :cheek:


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μα ίσα ίσα γι' αυτό το λέω. Δεν με πιάνεις; :cheek:



Τώρα που το είπες έπεσε το κέρμα. Βλέπεις, στο γραφτό δεν έχουμε και πολλές ενδείξεις για τον σαρκασμό, οπότε δεν είναι και δύσκολο να μην τον πιάσω με τη μία.

Στα exit poll πάντως, θάβουνε το ζωντανό προτού να βγει η ψυχή του, ή τουλάχιστον πριν εκδοθεί το πιστοποιητικό.
Κι έχουν καταγραφεί περιπτώσεις νεκροφάνειας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2014)

http://rednotebook.gr/2014/05/evroekloges-vasikes-diairetikes-eklogikou-swmatos/


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
*European Parliament Elections 2014: the non-voters index *(31 May 2014)





The European Parliament Elections 2014, which took place on May 25, is still one of the most discussed issues. Apart from the surprising outcome like the triumph of right-wing parties in France and Danemark [sic], the elections demonstrated a very low turnout of the voters in several EU member countries.

Agence France-Press designed the infographic, which shows the index of non-voters in every country of the European Union. As you can see, the highest percentage of non-voters was observed in the new member countries of Central and Eastern Europe. The leading positions belong to *Slovakia (87%)*, *Czech Republic (80,5%)* and *Slovenia (79%)*.
[...]


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2014)

Μία είναι η λύση: η κάθε χώρα να στέλνει ποσοστό των αντιπροσώπων της στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο ίσο με το ποσοστό των έγκυρων ψηφοδελτίων που καταμετρήθηκαν εκεί στο σύνολο των έγκυρων ψηφοδελτίων που καταμετρήθηκαν για όλες τις χώρες που ψήφισαν. Δηλαδή, η αναλογία των βουλευτών να αποφασίζεται όχι ως πληθυσμιακή αναλογία, αλλά ως αναλογία ενεργών πολιτών.

Είμαι κακός;

(Να δούμε αν μπορούμε να το εφαρμόσουμε και σε εθνικά κοινοβούλια;)


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2014)

Κακία: στην κεντροανατολική Ευρώπη δεν ψηφίζουν γιατι ιστορικά δεν έχουν συνηθίσει να ψηφίζουν; 

Ίσως πρέπει να το κάνουμε υποχρεωτικό πάλι, όπως είναι στο Βέλγιο.


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2014)

Αστεία αστεία —αν πιστέψουμε τον πίνακα— η Ελλάδα έχει την τρίτη χαμηλότερη θέση σε ποσοστά αποχής (42,6), μετά τη Μάλτα (25,2) και την Ιταλία (40). Αφήνω έξω από το λογαριασμό Βέλγιο και Λουξεμβούργο ως ειδικές περιπτώσεις, γιατί εκεί κοντεύουν ο μισοί κάτοικοι να εργάζονται για τις ευρωπαϊκές υπηρεσίες.

Υ.Γ. Έχουν ξεχάσει να βάλουν το ποσοστό της Ισπανίας, που βλέπω ότι είναι 54,2%.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2014)

Στο Βέλγιο η ψήφος είναι υποχρεωτική, γι' αυτό βλέπεις μικρά ποσοστά αποχής.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2014)

SBE said:


> Στο Βέλγιο η ψήφος είναι υποχρεωτική, γι' αυτό βλέπεις μικρά ποσοστά αποχής.



Υποχρεωτική είναι η ψήφος και στην Ελλάδα, όμως: http://www.tovima.gr/files/1/2014/04/23/ekloges2014.pdf


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Υποχρεωτική είναι η ψήφος και στην Ελλάδα, όμως: http://www.tovima.gr/files/1/2014/04/23/ekloges2014.pdf


Ναι, Βέλγιο, Ελλάδα, Κύπρος, Λουξεμβούργο: http://www.europarl.europa.eu/eplibrary/InfoGraphic-2014-European-elections-national-rules.pdf


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2014)

Και πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που είχαμε στην Ελλάδα κυρώσεις για αποχή; Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τελευταία φορά που χρειάστηκε να πάω να πάρω χαρτί ότι λείπω και δεν μπορώ να ψηφισω ήταν αρχές δεκαετίας του '90.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2014)

Και από τότε έχω βγάλει πολλά διαβατήρια και δεν μου ζήτησαν να φέρω το εκλογικό βιβλιάριο για την αίτηση έκδοσης διαβατηρίου. 
Στο Βέλγιο προφανώς εφαρμόζονται τέτοια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> Στο Βέλγιο *προφανώς* εφαρμόζονται τέτοια.


Μα πώς «προφανώς»; Από ό,τι διαβάζω, δεν εφαρμόζονται «τέτοια»: :
Dans la réalité, *aucun Parquet ne poursuit les électeurs qui ne sont pas allés voter*, notamment en raison de l'encombrement des tribunaux, ce qui n'est pas vrai par contre pour les assesseurs qui n'ont pas justifié préalablement leur absence au bureau de vote. Le 3 mars 2010, le Ministre de la Justice Stefaan De Clerck (CD&V), répondant à deux questions parlementaires, a déclaré en commission de la Justice de la Chambre des représentants que "La poursuite des personnes qui ne respectent pas l'obligation de se présenter au bureau de vote ne constitue pas une priorité dans le cadre de la politique en matière de poursuites" (...) "Entamer des poursuites contre des citoyens qui ne respectent pas le vote obligatoire exigerait un énorme effort de la Justice, notamment parce que de telles poursuites devraient être entamées rapidement, eu égard aux délais de prescription." (...) "En cas d'élections, la priorité consiste, le cas échéant, à entamer des procédures contre ceux qui sont absents au niveau du bureau, de la présidence, etc., mais pas contre les électeurs." (...) "Entre-temps, ma vision personnelle a évolué et je suis convaincu que l’obligation de vote n’est plus réaliste. Dans tous les partis, on compte des partisans tant de sa suppression que de son maintien" 3.​http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vote_obligatoire#Belgique


Το υπογραμμισμένο λέει: _Στην πραγματικότητα, κανένας εισαγγελέας δεν κινεί διαδικασία κατά ψηφοφόρων που δεν πήγαν να 
ψηφίσουν_.

Το υπόλοιπο είναι μια δήλωση του Υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης που λέει ότι δεν αποτελεί κρατική προτεραιότητα η δίωξη όσων δεν ασκούν το εκλογικό τους δικαίωμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Το υπογραμμισμένο λέει: _Στην πραγματικότητα, κανένας εισαγγελέας δεν κινεί διαδικασία κατά ψηφοφόρων που δεν πήγαν να ψηφίσουν_.


Όπως, άλλωστε, δεν κινείται φύλλο και στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2014)

Ναι, από τότε που σταμάτησαν να σου ζητούν εκλογικό βιβλιάριο για να βγάλεις δίπλωμα, δεν έχω ακούσει για εφαρμογές κυρώσεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

Αφού δεν υπάρχουν πια εκλογικά βιβλιάρια.... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, από τότε που σταμάτησαν να σου ζητούν εκλογικό βιβλιάριο για να βγάλεις δίπλωμα, δεν έχω ακούσει για εφαρμογές κυρώσεων.


Δίπλωμα ή διαβατήριο;
.


drsiebenmal said:


> Αφού δεν υπάρχουν πια εκλογικά βιβλιάρια.... :)


Σωστά, αλλά μπορούν να το βρουν (αν θέλουν) μέσω η/υ (όπως κάνουν πχ για φυγόδικους & φυγόποινους).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Δίπλωμα ή διαβατήριο;
> .


Δίπλωμα (μπορεί να ίσχυε και για το διαβατήριο, δεν θυμάμαι όμως...)


----------



## Earion (Jun 12, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ... μπορούν να το βρουν (αν θέλουν) μέσω η/υ (όπως κάνουν πχ για φυγόδικους & φυγόποινους).



Για όσον καιρό, Ζάζουλα, η διαδικασία της ψηφοφορίας παρακολουθείται και τεκμηριώνεται εγγράφως, δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Στο τέλος της εκλογικής διαδικασίας ο δικαστικός αντιπρόσωπος συντάσσει κατάσταση μη ψηφισάντων, χειρόγραφη φυσικά, και την υποβάλλει στο πρωτοδικείο. Δεν άκουσα ποτέ τι έχουν γίνει αυτές οι καταστάσεις, άλλωστε αυτά τα έχω αφήσει αρκετά χρόνια πίσω μου, αλλά η έμφυτη δυσπιστία μου προς το χαρτοβασίλειο της ελληνικής γραφειοκρατίας δεν μου αφήνει πολλές ελπίδες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2014)

Palavra said:


> (μπορεί να ίσχυε και για το διαβατήριο, δεν θυμάμαι όμως...)


http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/48866/ολα-όσα-θα-πρέπει-να-γνωρίζετε-για-την-ψηφοφορία-της-κυριακής

Θεωρητικά η συμμετοχή στην ψηφοφορία είναι υποχρεωτική και η μη άσκηση του εκλογικού δικαιώματος επισείει ποινικές κυρώσεις. Ωστόσο *από τη στιγμή που καταργήθηκε, (εδώ και χρόνια), η προϋπόθεση επίδειξης αποδεικτικού στοιχείου άσκησης του εκλογικού δικαιώματος, για την έκδοση διαβατηρίου, η σχετική «υποχρέωση» ατύπως είναι ανενεργή*. Κανείς δεν έχει τιμωρηθεί εδώ και δεκαετίες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2014)

Earion said:


> Στο τέλος της εκλογικής διαδικασίας ο δικαστικός αντιπρόσωπος συντάσσει κατάσταση μη ψηφισάντων, χειρόγραφη φυσικά, και την υποβάλλει στο πρωτοδικείο. Δεν άκουσα ποτέ τι έχουν γίνει αυτές οι καταστάσεις, άλλωστε αυτά τα έχω αφήσει αρκετά χρόνια πίσω μου, αλλά η έμφυτη δυσπιστία μου προς το χαρτοβασίλειο της ελληνικής γραφειοκρατίας δεν μου αφήνει πολλές ελπίδες.


Αυτό δεν το γνώριζα!


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2014)

E, αν στο Βέλγιο δεν εφαρμόζεται η υποχρέωση, τότε η επόμενη λογική εξήγηση για τη μικρή αποχή είναι ότι ο κόσμος ψηφίζει γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για τις εκλογές λόγω των εσωτερικών διαφορών τους. 
Ίδια περίπτωση δηλαδή με τη Β. Ιρλανδία, όπου τα ποσοστά αποχής σε όλες τις εκλογές είναι πολύ πολύ χαμηλότερα από τα ποσοστά αποχής του υπόλοιπου ΗΒ. Γιατί είναι μετρημένα κουκιά οι ψήφοι και ο κόσμος είναι μοιρασμένος ανάλογα με τις πολιτικές του πεποιθήσεις. 

Στο Βέλγιο μπορώ να φανταστώ τη μία κοινότητα να φοβάται μην ψηφίσουν περισσότεροι από την άλλη.


----------

